# Sticky  Semi auto 22's



## 2400

Advice for 22 owners, this also works for other guns.

After you buy your 22 and take it home. Read the manual and then field strip, clean and lube it. Learn how to clean your gun, not just run a patch down the barrel.

Before you go shooting, pick up 4, 5 or more different brands/types of ammo. Try each brand and find the one YOUR gun likes best. Don't keep trying to get one brand to work because it's cheaper, your buddy or the guy at the store recommended it. If it doesn't work, jams, won't feed or group move on.

When you're shooting for the first time, use factory magazines. There are a ton of aftermarket mags out there to try later.

If you have a problem pay attention to what it is.

Is the safety off?
Is the mag fully seated in the gun?
Is the slide or bolt all the way forward?
Is the gun (chamber, bolt, slide) clean?
Is it a specific brand of ammo?
Is it a specific type of ammo (ie solids, hollow points)?
Is it one magazine or all of them?
Are the feed lips bent or damaged on the mag?
Are the spring and follower good in the mag?
Does it happen when the gun is in a different position?

Now if you have a problem it's easier to pinpoint and solve.


----------



## Baldy

That's the way for sure. +1....Take your time and learn about your gun.


----------



## nissan94

*22l*

well im new to the forum but i use a 22lr berreta with alternate rds of quick shock and hypervelocity. no this isnt made to take to a gunfight. its made for what i wanted. a pocket pistol that i could be accuraate with at 20 ft.a mugger usually stole his gun and is counting on a surprize attack.. its doubtful hes going to be very good . its your job to be observant and see him before he even chooses u as his mark.
the accuracy came slow. but finally after 1100 rds i can say that i can 
put 6 out of seven in a four inch circle shooting fast, hand eye coordination firing.in other wds not aimed like thru the sights.
will it stop a man. try shooting a bible sized phonebook . that quick shok would i believe put a man in shock after one shot even if u hit him in the shoulder..just try one on a dead animal ,then open the wound and see what it looks like in there. .. my game plan is 2or 3 shots,,before i stop...
no ive never shot a man but ive had several guns pulled on me and i know how i react.. my mind speeds up and the objective became getting out alive,what ever that took. [usually calming the gun holder down ,until u can vacate the premisses
[these were not muggers but mostly people that owed me money]... knowing how u are going to react is probably the most important thing a person should know about his or herself ,before they decide to carry an anti mugger piece or not.im 60 so im too old to lie ,trying to impress anyone here.just my thots on it.


----------



## JaxFL904

i agree


----------



## hideit

nissan24 is right but the 22LR is best for the eyes ears nose and throat.
Many people don't like a 22 for defense but its better than nothing and cheap to shoot to get proficient at point shooting.
is there any better 22 auto pocket gun than the beretta? 
in terms of 22LR revolvers the S&W 317 at 11 oz and 10 rounds is a good choice.


----------



## mattmacklind

I don't know if its a better 22, but the Walther P22 seems very popular. I just bought one myself but can't pick it up for a few days.


----------



## undrgrnd

i have the sig mosquito. the first box of ammo i picked up was remington hollow point gold ( not sure if that is quite the exact type but im not at home right now). they shoot flawlessly with no ftf or fte with over 300 rnds. now the first time a buddy of mine tried to push federal ammo thru it. after the first shot it jammed. my mosquito does not like cheaper side of ammo.


----------



## wahsben

Unfortunatly 22's seem to be some of the fussiest of firearms when it comes to ammo.


----------



## Mitchell20

I want to get a semi-auto .22, but I'm stuck between 2 models...

Sig Mosquito 
Walther P22

Then of course there's always Advantage Arms .22lr Conversion Kit for my Glock 23....but I'm more for getting a whole other pistol.

Any recommendations/advice?


----------



## BT2Flip

my Ruger Charger 10/22 can be a little fussy with ammo also...

very fun weapon though


----------



## quickstarr

Flip, what kind of scope do you have on your charger and how much was it? I want to buy one of these but I don't know anything about mounting, setting up a scope. Can you help guide me in the right direction. I have a p22 and love it and I just want something a little different.


----------



## BT2Flip

quickstarr said:


> Flip, what kind of scope do you have on your charger and how much was it? I want to buy one of these but I don't know anything about mounting, setting up a scope. Can you help guide me in the right direction. I have a p22 and love it and I just want something a little different.


it's a Millet "Buck Silver
Long eye relief pistol scope...$70


----------



## BT2Flip

I had the Gunsmith mount it and Bore sight it for 100 yds

$50... easy !


----------



## coach

my father has a Kimber Rimfire conversion for his Kimber Compact .45APC and we have a blast with it. has not had a hickup on us yet and we have put around 500 rds through it. not sure the make of ammo as he picked it up without me. 

not a real fan of the slide not locking back when the last round is fired though, but I read that is typical for most conversion kits.

does anyone know if Beretta has a conversion for the PX4 Storm in 9mm or .40?


----------



## falchunt

coach said:


> my father has a Kimber Rimfire conversion for his Kimber Compact .45APC and we have a blast with it. has not had a hickup on us yet and we have put around 500 rds through it. not sure the make of ammo as he picked it up without me.
> 
> not a real fan of the slide not locking back when the last round is fired though, but I read that is typical for most conversion kits.
> 
> does anyone know if Beretta has a conversion for the PX4 Storm in 9mm or .40?


I have never heard of such a conversion kit for the Px4. I would be very interested in something like that myself.


----------



## dosborn

Have a NEOS U22 that will shoot anything I have put through it so far. About 2000 rounds later.


----------



## cwl1862

*Ruger Mk II*

I have two Ruger Mk-II pistols and could not be happier with these pistols. Rugers are affordably priced, and function flawlessly. I've fired many other Ruger Mk's besides my own and have never had any FTF that were the fault of the pistol. I don't have any experience with the newer Mk-III and don't really care for all of the lawyer proofing they did to an otherwise great pistol, but it seems that most manufactures are jumping on this bandwagon. BTW you can still find Mk-II's out there for sale on the used market and they'er usually very reasonably priced, and you can occasionally find one new in the box too :mrgreen:.


----------



## Two 10's

Just picked up a Highstandard Victor and plan on doing this tonight.


----------



## brian04151980

I have both a mkII and a neos I use both for small game my ruger has a 10" bull wich makes it easy on those small targets than the neos. But the neos was alot less money and I did not have to find a scope mount.


----------



## dondavis3

I have a Ruger Mk-II pistol with a bull barrel - it shoots great - had it about 25 years.

Also a Beretta model 70S in .22 that I've owned since 1963 - I've shot the heck out of it & still like to shoot it. 
I have taken good care of it over the years, and have also had a lot of fun with it. If you ever want o purchase a reliable pistol in .22LR, this is one that you should consider. Of course, they are no longer in production, but they can be found with some fair regularity on sites like GunBroker.com.

My newest one is a Browning Buck Mark

Before adding a SIGHTMARK Sure Shot Red-Dot Reflex Sight










After adding a / SIGHTMARK Sure Shot Red-Dot Reflex Sight










:smt1099


----------



## oldphart

wahsben said:


> Unfortunatly 22's seem to be some of the fussiest of firearms when it comes to ammo.


They are also a pain in the butt to clean.


----------



## SARGeek

*Love 22lr*

I love .22's. For years my standard weekly stress relief was Saturday morning at the range chewing through 200-300 rds of the stuff at 25 yards.

I've taught 5 kids, a wife (now 'ex'), and a girlfriend to shoot using a S&W 422 (6.5") and an old Ruger 10/22 that actually belonged to my grandfather. My lady's 7 yr old daughter will sit for hours with the old Chipmunk, single-shot, bolt-action .22lr.

The first post was a great primer for sorting out issues and getting down to the fun & learning. Some other things I've run into are:

- Ammo can change dramatically from lot to lot for .22LR. Doesn't seem to be as much of an issue with other calibers of factory stuff but 22 can vary quite a bit. Worst offender (in my experience): Federal.
- Clean that gun! Because most 22 semi-auto's are recoil-operated powder residue gets _everywhere_, This can be a real pain in the posterior. It is the most common cause (again, IME) of failure to feed and stovepipe jams. This means cleaning up the action too, not just the barrel.

Of course, the single-shot and the wheel guns avoid the feed issue altogether. My ex has an old Hi-Standard 9-shot wheel gun she inherited from her dad and it eats just about any ammo in the correct caliber. :smt023

With 3 kids currently in the house and the "let's go shooting" being one of the most popular outings (two teenage boys and that 7yr-old girl, go figure...) it also makes for a much more affordable day. I tend to stock anywhere from 1000-2000 at the house, which sounds like a lot but is really only 4-6 days at the range for the gang.

Since trigger squeeze, sight picture, breath control, etc. are all the same for the .22 as they are for the Super Blackhawk or Desert Eagle it is my favorite way to practice and build skill. I usually save the .44 Mag and the .45ACP to wrap up the day with so I carry the built-up skills into the recoil experience that you don't get with the .22.


----------



## Colt45

2400 said:


> Advice for 22 owners, this also works for other guns.
> 
> After you buy your 22 and take it home. Read the manual and then field strip, clean and lube it. Learn how to clean your gun, not just run a patch down the barrel.
> 
> .


how do you properly clean a gun then? any recommendations on cleaning kits to buy?


----------



## dosborn

Not trying to pick, but seriously dude? Read the manual and just......clean it. Any where there is gunk, (in the case of a new gun look for oil and wipe down everything) oil, grease, etc.


----------



## Kharuger

Just wanted to say a good word in this thread about the Phoenix Arms .22 autos. It's a value product. For $150 range including good factory support, you get a decent gun. Here are a couple pics of mine and a couple video links...



















Phoenix Arms HP22A .22 LR Pistol Review

YouTube - No more problem with my Phoenix arms hp .22....part2

YouTube - Peter and his Phoenix Arms .22


----------



## Popeye

Besides the Rugers & Browning Buckmark, that *cheap little Phoenix* [$120. with 2 mags]have been the only reliable .22lr handguns I've ever found to be 99% reliable... including revolvers.

Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kharuger

I had to do some light filing/sanding on all the internal friction points relating to the action of the slide after about 150 rounds through my new Phoenix .22 (the one in the pic) as it had seized up pretty bad. But after doing that, and racking the slide a hundred times while lubing it generously, it seems good. The 100 rounds I've shot through it since doing that were problem-free. I know that's no extended field test but it's what I have to report so far. I've read a few opinions/reports from Phoenix-owners on the net and they seem generally more positive than for other bargain guns. My feeling is that if you're willing to break it down and spruce up the internals, it can be decent though it's not meant to be a multi-thousands-of-rounds range gun.


----------



## group17

Popeye said:


> Besides the Rugers & Browning Buckmark, that *cheap little Phoenix* [$120. with 2 mags]have been the only reliable .22lr handguns I've ever found to be 99% reliable... including revolvers.
> 
> Doesn't make sense.


I bought a used phoenix range kit after a friend of mine loaned me his to shoot. I had so much fun shooting it I had to get one. I could not believe how well his lil pistol shot. No jams or misfires at all.

I found a used Range kit which comes with the extra 5 inch barrel you can swap with the 3 inch barreled gun for $140.
I didn't think i was taking much of a chance with it at that price.

Just like my friends the gun shot any bulk ammo I put in it with no malfunctions. Fits in your pocket which you can't say of the Marks. Seems like there are a few of us with these cheap lil reliable accurate guns.


----------



## EliWolfe

Good advice there. Learn your weapon thoroughly before loading up! Nothing like having the guy next to you at the range holding up his buddy's fully stoked Glock and asking politely if you know where the safety is! My two cents worth on pocket carry .22. The Beretta 21 is a sweet little shooter once you get the ammo figured out, and it is surprisingly accurate. Would I carry it for self defense. Only if I had to. Likewise the [email protected] 317 is a great little .22 with some extra capacity for a revolver, but, its still your basic J snubby, and I prefer my snubs in snag resistant internal or shrouded hammer form and .38+P. Now, if [email protected] were to come out with a "hammerless" .22 mag. revolver in the 442/642 configuration, and made it strong enough for 8 or 9 of those hotter new "varmint" loads, well, I might carry one on occasion. Or, I could be really nutso, buy a nice new 351PD 7-shooter .22 mag. for $800 plus, then pay my gunsmith to bob the hammer! NOT! Seriously, I love the double deuce and if you can place your shots under pressure more power to you. I know of at least one LEO who swears by them as a backup/going to the store piece. :mrgreen:


----------



## JTEX53

If you were a perp, sure would ruin you day getting shot in the eye from a .22 plinker:smt089
JT


----------



## dondavis3

True Dat !

:smt1099


----------



## Crusty

I bought a Firestorm (Bersa) 22lr about two months ago, have nearly 1000 rounds thru it with just a few fail to fire's. All but one of those fired on the next try. Great little gun!


----------



## JTEX53

*Can't find a retailer that carries the Phoenix 22LR pistol*

Every since I've read some articles on the Phoenix 22LR pistol,out of curiosity, I've been looking around trying to locate a retailer, so I could hold one and check it out. I've still not found one or anyone that carries this pistol. Any major retailer carry this pistol? I know Academy doesn't. I'm sure not going to order one unless I can check it out first. Also will this pistol accept HP ammo? Thanks!
JT


----------



## SP3

Phoenix 22LR pistol - Google Search

http://www.phoenix-arms.com/


----------



## Kharuger

Phoenix: "I've been looking around trying to locate a retailer, so I could hold one and check it out. I've still not found one or anyone that carries this pistol."

FWIW, I got mine at a gun show... I've seen them around at the big shows... There's a "cheap handgun" seller at most bigger shows.


----------



## RevRon

I've put about 1000 rounds through my Walther P22. I have put several brands through it including Remington, Winchester, CCI, American Eagle, and even some old Mohawks I had lying around. All fed fine with no jams or problems of any sort. With what I've seen so far, Walther is the finest 22LR handgun I have ever shot or owned. It isn't fussy about which brand name of round I put through it and is very accurate, even when dirty.


----------



## silverctr

I love my Phoenix HP22. Bought it brand new back in 2001. I figure I've put around 3000 rounds through it. I've only had FTF and FTE with Winchester XP (non-jacketed hollowpoint). CCI, Fiocchi, Remington, and Winchester 333/555 are issue free.


----------



## Highground

I used to have a Sig Misquito...I sold it because it was junk. I'll probly never buy another .22 semi auto pistol, but if I do, it won't be a sig. When you take it apart, it is awkward and just seems to be a bad design. Yes I tried all kinds of different ammo, I keep it properly cleaned and lubed. It was just a malfunctioning piece of junk. Maybe I just got a lemon, or maybe this design is just junk. My brother has a Walter .22 he bought his wife and he loves it, says never any problems with it.


----------



## tconroy

I just bought a browning buckmark plus stainless steel UDX and I must say IT IS AN EXCELLENT GUN!! This thing is a tackdriver. I might think about a scope in the future but I think I like it just the way it is. I tried to shoot the remington golden hollow points and it jammed about 3 to 4 time per magazine. Got some winchester wildcats and they feed fine butt the group was not tight. Bought some federal match grade, 325 per box, at walmart and the groups were tight!! Im going to try the more expensive stuff soon and see if I get the same results.


----------



## hideit

I only use cci minimags and have NEVER been disappointed


----------



## ctrcs

I ordered a Beretta Neos today. Bud's had a price I couldn't pass on. I shot my friend's Neos and have been watching the prices. $214 today at Bud's with free shipping. Add the $25 FFL fee and that's a bargain.


----------



## Yiogo

*22 for carry*

I love my 22's and I have carried 22 pistols. Out of 100 I will get one failure to feed. My center fire pistols never malfunction. My main cw is a center fire but not for the caliber but for reliability.


----------



## JTEX53

Well I finally found a Phoenix 22A at gun show in late Feb. So far so good, I need to fix safety issue down to only one(want to keep it to where warranty isn't voided). I'm running various brands of ammo to see which it likes best. Safty's are a PITA still gettting to know pistol, read manual. At 15 yards I can keep shots in a head size target. Far from a high end handgun but I wanted a plinker, I can shoot anytime I want where I live. Pistol looks like a Walther P22 but so do some other 22 handguns.
JT


----------



## mi77915

I purchased my M&P22 about (6) weeks ago and have put just over 1000 rounds thru it with only (2) FTE's. I highly recommend this handgun!!!


----------



## boodaddy

JTEX53 said:


> Every since I've read some articles on the Phoenix 22LR pistol,out of curiosity, I've been looking around trying to locate a retailer, so I could hold one and check it out. I've still not found one or anyone that carries this pistol. Any major retailer carry this pistol? I know Academy doesn't. I'm sure not going to order one unless I can check it out first. Also will this pistol accept HP ammo? Thanks!
> JT


I would try online. I do know (Fin Feather and Fur Outfitters) sells them if you have on in your area.

You can also get one from
Cheaper Then Dirt Guns - Buy Pistols, Rifles & Shotguns Online at Discount Prices 
You will have to call to get an eta on when they will be arriving again, or you can call Phoenix Arms to ask them when they will shipping more out.

Here is a list of other online retailers that sell them
https://www.google.com/search?q=pho...gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=e040e1c25aedeb6f

I would try to find the deluxe range kit because it comes with a 3 inch and 5 inch barrel, cleaning kit etc. for like $180.00 (NIB)

If you order online all you got to do is go to a local dealer that does an FFA and it usually costs $25.00 to do, and you will give that paperwork to the online retailer. Once you do that they will ship it to your dealer, and you can pick it up.

If you got a little extra cash I recommend the Beretta U22 Neos. It is a really dependable gun, and you can get accessories like rubber incert grip, sights, and barrels up to 7" long. It comes with a 4.5" barrel, 2 clips, case, and lock which depending on the state a lock it always required nowadays with a new gun.










Here is what it looks like with the grey incert grip









Here is the rifle add on you can purchase for it. It turns your gun into a rifle. Sweetness









You can get the U22 Neos for $229.00 (NIB) which is what I paid. Here is the link for accessories like grip, sights etc... 
Deprecated Browser Error

I don't have any experience with Phoenix Arms, but I was considering it because they have it have Fin Feather & Fur for $130.00 (NIB)


----------



## boodaddy

JTEX53 said:


> Well I finally found a Phoenix 22A at gun show in late Feb. So far so good, I need to fix safety issue down to only one(want to keep it to where warranty isn't voided). I'm running various brands of ammo to see which it likes best. Safty's are a PITA still gettting to know pistol, read manual. At 15 yards I can keep shots in a head size target. Far from a high end handgun but I wanted a plinker, I can shoot anytime I want where I live. Pistol looks like a Walther P22 but so do some other 22 handguns.
> JT


I like Walther. Smith & Wesson actually contracted Walther to make the M&P22 for them. It's the best of both worlds. Basically not many differences from the M&P9MM. The M&P22 might be my next gun after the M&P15-22 - A1 Style Comp.


----------



## TGeneC

When I started purchasing guns again after nearly 20 years I went ahead and got two Beretta Neos - one 4.5" and one 6". I enjoy shooting them, but even better is they are easy enough to use and the grip is small enough that they are perfect for taking my kids to the range on "Young Guns" night. My son at 13 uses the larger one and is getting to be a good shot, and my 9 year old daughter just put 5 in a row through the bulls eye at 7 yards. Both have been totally dependable. Both my wife and I got Bersa .380's as carry weapons, but that damn ammo is pricey, so I got us both Bersa .22's since it's almost the exact same gun. Now we'll shoot a couple boxes each of the .380's to keep the feel, but then be able to switch over to shooting hundreds of rounds through the .22's to gain proficiency. And the only real difference is the lack of kick - the pistols are on the exact same frame. The only problem I have ever had with either the Beretta's or Bersa's is an occasional dud round. They have all been great to shoot with no mechanical failures.

And they get cleaned EVERY time we use them - they gunk up fast. Both are 10+1, although the Neos is not a carry weapon by any stretch of the imagination. I'd carry the Bersa .22 as a back-up anytime. Obviously they have no "stopping power" but then again, even thugs don't really want to get shot.


----------



## hyfly1

I have a Sig Mosquito that I shoot regularly for practice. I really like it for that. I would not carry it for protection. Aside from the caliber issue, I have occasional failures to feed and stove pipes, and want something closer to 100% reliable if -God forbid!- I ever have to use it. My carry gun is a Glock 23, which has never failed to function properly for me. I tried the Advantage Arms .22lr conversion kit on my Glock. It was jamming for one reason or another every few rounds, even with the recommended CCI MiniMags. I tried another conversion kit, as well, and it was just as bad. That's when I decided to go with the Sig instead, and I am really glad I did.


----------



## SteveC

wahsben said:


> Unfortunatly 22's seem to be some of the fussiest of firearms when it comes to ammo.


 I'm sure it's partly the firearms, but I think it's also the nature of rimfire ammo, especially the bulk stuff. Instead of having a well-defined pocket for the primer, it gets distributed in the rim and with the cheaper stuff the spread is uneven. Amazing variability all around. Not just a matter that the S&W 22A likes something different from the Ruger Mk III - YOUR 22A likes something different from MY 22A etc.


----------



## 21guns

I have a couple of Beretta 948 22lr's. Only had a chance to fire one. It jammed. Then I figured out the top of the mag was tweaked. I tapped it a bit and the gun has worked flawlessly since. It's a great little gun. Super easy to break down and clean, built to last a century, incredibly accurate for a 50+ year old gun. I bought another and can't wait to test it next week.

Another neat 22 I picked up is a Unique 52. French made, it is possibly the sturdiest 22 pistol ever made. Has a nice size grip too, if you have big hands.
I am looking forward to shooting it, haven't had a chance yet.

I have a Ruger Mark 1. The original mag works flawlessly but not so the newly issued "factory" mags. I will probably upgrade the recoil spring to see if it helps.

I have a Magnum Research Mountain Eagle. It's a great shooter but the plastic Ramline mags are scarce and pricey for NOS. I figured out how to repair
the chipped lips on one using epoxy and working very carefully. Nice lightweight pistol and nicely engineered. Sleeker than the similar Exactor models.

Finally I have an original Whitney Wolverine. It looks and works like new, but I bought it as an investment so after cleaning it I stored it in the safe.
I just wish I could have afforded one of the chrome ones. The Holy Grail of 22 pistols.


----------



## dondavis3

I just bought a Beretta Mdl 71 in .22 cal










It's 47 years old and never misses a beat.

Even tho I like the new .22's - the old ones are fun too.

:smt1099


----------



## JTEX53

Other than racking the slide repeatedly, do you think using graphite lube would make any difference over a period of time. Being very careful not to over do it, using a dremel tool, would do the trick quicker. Being an ex Dental Lab Tech. regular old black board chalk is a good but mild abrasive at a moderately slow speed. This of course would be used on the rails of the slide and receiver slide contact areas. I'm not at the point of doing anything to my Phoenix PA22, just asking members that have one for an opinion.
JT


----------



## bcd02

As far as good solid and fun 22s go I would recommend the ruger sr22.
I bought one a few months ago and it has been great. No ammo tolerance issues like many other 22 semi auto pistols have. It feels nice in my large hands and is a lot of fun.
Easy to disassemble and reassemble.
The only time this weapon has malfunctioned was when it hadn't been cleaned for 500-1000 rnds and I had a friends 8 year old kid shooting it. The kid was holding it with a weak grip and bent arms and was taking too much recoil out so there were frequent FTEs. After I got him to keep his arms straight the probelm went away.
I have fired all of the cheapest types of ammo that I can find through this pistol with no problems and I would recommend it to anyone who wants a super fun plinker 22.
As a note, its design is taken from modern tactical pistols and it looks like a cut down modern pistol, it is not as accurate as a ruger mk1-3 or a other 22s like that.
It is pretty comparable to a walther22 or a sig mosquito, but without the ammo issues.


----------



## JTEX53

Unless you're an exceptional markmans, using a .22LR pistol, your target for a head shot, better be no more than 25 yards away, up to point blank. Now with my Winchester model 72 bolt action, 100 year old rifle. I could probably shoot you in the eye at 50-75 yards in the head at 100-125 yards. A chest shot with a 22LR pistol round, just about took Reagan out due to they couldn't find the the lead and the spot of bleeding. Using a .22 rifle, really speeds up the round. If you really had a good place to shoot and practice 25,50,75,100 yards, practicing 3 times a week or so, would really help a lot. Not much reason to go past 50 yards with pistol but you may learn a few things, you didn't know, which would help go from a marginal shooter to a good shooter with your 22LR pistol.
JT


----------



## Gabby

Well Surprise surprise, this man has just what I'm looking for.
I've located one at a local gunshop but it was at the gun smiths.
I'm hoping it will be ready soon. I dread trying to buy one online
and since I'm looking to trade this is about my only chance to get one
in my area.
I have spent a ton of time reading reviews and watching amateur videos about them.
Most by young guys with little experience with firearms.
I did find a couple that seemed to know what to look for in a gun.
Anyway most of the folks really liked theirs so I'm looking forward to getting my own.
I'm cutting way back on the big bore stuff, it is just too expensive on a SS pension,
Still have a couple that handle 38 / 357, & 44Spl. for serious shooting.
But I'm mostly shooting 22LR for fun and to keep my eye in. 
And I want a fun to shoot and easy to carry little gun.
Any comments or recommendations about the Phoenix are appreciated.
Get R Done! LOL
Gabby


----------



## Gabby

Crusty said:


> I bought a Firestorm (Bersa) 22lr about two months ago, have nearly 1000 rounds thru it with just a few fail to fire's. All but one of those fired on the next try. Great little gun![/QUOTE
> 
> I had a Bersa 380 before they started calling them "Thunder" or any other fancy names.
> It is a Walther PPK Clone. Bersa made them for the war effort in the 1940's with the original blueprints.
> And were later able to put their own name on them. I bought it for my wife but she is mechanically challenged and likes my snubbie so I traded it to my brother. It was a very good operating gun and very well built, I was amazed at the fit and finish. The double action pull is pretty heavy but pretty smooth
> single action was quite good with very little creep and broke crisply. Main reason I traded it is I've been removing guns that require me to buy another caliber ammo. Sticking to 38 /357 for serious with a backup gun in 44 spl. I want the little Phoenix as a plinker first and as a pocket mouse last.
> I'm very fortunate that I can walk out my front door to my picnic table and bang away to my hearts desire.
> Usually have invited my neighbor and my Bro and maybe his buddy will tag along.
> Then the rest of the neighbors crawl into their bunkers be cause it starts to sound like a war zone, or at least an active shooting range. LOL Don't have to worry about the law because everyone else around here shoots too. Gets a bit noisy at times. :mrgreen:
> The upshot of Gabby's ramble is that Bersa makes a good firearm and you should get great service from it after you find which ammo it likes best. I never had any trouble with the 380 but didn't shoot it a whole lot do to expensive ammo.
> I hope this helps.
> Gabby


----------



## Gabby

JTEX53 said:


> Every since I've read some articles on the Phoenix 22LR pistol,out of curiosity, I've been looking around trying to locate a retailer, so I could hold one and check it out. I've still not found one or anyone that carries this pistol. Any major retailer carry this pistol? I know Academy doesn't. I'm sure not going to order one unless I can check it out first. Also will this pistol accept HP ammo? Thanks!
> JT


Almost any licensed dealer will order one for you. Here in Oregon we can order one from the internet and have it deilvered to the dealer for a handling fee and background check fee, I just don't wabt to go that route since I'm often doing a trade.
Gabby


----------



## Gabby

Regarding cheap Phoenix Arms pistols.
Here is an auction where you can pick one up for $115 plus shipping and ETC.

Phoenix Arms HP-22 Nickel 10-Shot 22LR Pistol 3" : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

Nope I don't work for them, just thought I'd pass it along.
Gabby


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

I've got the Browning URX Contour. I got the one with the 7.25" barrel because I liked the additional weight. Open sights at 10 yards is child's play netting bullseyes; you can do it all day long. It took some time to become fairly accurate at 25 yards, at least for me, anyways. By fairly accurate I mean I can land the rounds, open sights (with my eyes, no less lol) in a 6" diameter circle. For me, at that range, it's good. Eventually I'll get better. I love the thing. I can shoot it all day long and it costs me more in gas to get to the range than it does to fire it. I might put a sscope or something on it at a later date, but I'm having too much fun with it now.

Cannon


----------



## dsaucier

I have a Colt Service Ace, bought it about 30 years ago new, I love that weapon. It's so fun to shoot. Have run lots of different ammo through it, and can only remember a couple times in all these years when the slide didn't lock back on the last shot. The action is so fast it feels like it goes full auto, it doesn't of course, but it sure is fun to blow up a bunch of rounds at a can really fast.


----------



## floridaowner

dosborn said:


> Have a NEOS U22 that will shoot anything I have put through it so far. About 2000 rounds later.


+1 on the Neos w/ 6" barrel, fun to shoot, never had any kind of problem with it.


----------



## retired_diver

JTEX53 said:


> Unless you're an exceptional markmans, using a .22LR pistol, your target for a head shot, better be no more than 25 yards away, up to point blank. Now with my Winchester model 72 bolt action, 100 year old rifle. I could probably shoot you in the eye at 50-75 yards in the head at 100-125 yards. A chest shot with a 22LR pistol round, just about took Reagan out due to they couldn't find the the lead and the spot of bleeding. Using a .22 rifle, really speeds up the round. If you really had a good place to shoot and practice 25,50,75,100 yards, practicing 3 times a week or so, would really help a lot. Not much reason to go past 50 yards with pistol but you may learn a few things, you didn't know, which would help go from a marginal shooter to a good shooter with your 22LR pistol.
> JT


Jtex, This thread was about 22lr pistols, not rifles. So, I don't think we are talking about "head shots" mostly having fun. I have a Ruger 22/45 with bull barrel and FO front site it is very "fun" to shoot and still helps me relax when shooting and concentrate on the front site when i rapid fire at 3 different targets at varying distances.


----------



## RIK

I am looking for another pistol ,probably a 9mm. So this is a 2 part reply. One ,if there is anyone who can suggest a 9mm "house gun" I would apprecite it and the 2nd part is this:if you are looking for a 22 pistol avoid Browning. I have a Buckmark and I am sorry I bought it. Its picky as to ammo and more important Browning customer service is horrible. When I got the gun I noticed that the front sight blade was warped. I called Browning's customer service and explained that while you could use the gun the sight was defective and needed to be replaced . I asked if they would send be a replacement (since its a screw- on part) so I could use the gun in the interim) and I would send back the defected part when I got the new blade. I was told in a VERY rude manner that my word would not be accepted and if I wished to claim that there was a defect I must mail them the entire gun to them at my expense. I repeated that my suggestion would allow me use and possession of the gun(at least for home defense purposes) and sending the entire firearm to them meant no shooting at the range(even with defected sight ) and no possibility of home defense and said that going along with my suggesting would be a show of good will and encourage me to continue as a customer. To this the representative replied that Browning had plenty of customers and that if I wished to make my next purchase from another company I should feel free to do so. In sum .Browning did not care in the least that they sold me a defective product and did not care about keeping me as a customer. It is clear that they are too big to give a darn about an individual buyer. I wish I was warned about their terrible attitude and rude customer service representative. I say representativeS because I called back ,got another representative but,the same "we don't care about the little person" attitude. I'll never buy from Browning again . Sooner or latter you need customer service and Browning's is virtually non-existent. There are plenty of other makers and as the saying goes,"fool me twice shame on me". Anyway,as to 9mm ..If you have a suggestion,especially if you dealt with the company's service department and they were helpful,please let me know what you think. So far I'm considering ,CZ,Springfield,S&W ,Sig and Ruger.


----------



## RegasAZ

That is the way I started my Wife with her first 22 pistol. Sit down, go through the manual, strip and clean, demonstrate familiarity. All before the first trip to the range


----------



## Schroedinger

I was at my local LGS today, and they had a brand new Phoenix .22 there for $200. What a piece of junk... magazine didn't fit the gun properly, slide didn't slide properly, trigger was like a plastic toy. I know there are some posters on this thread that are happy with them for the price, but there is no way that I would own one of those things at any price. To compare, the Walther PPK .22 felt and worked like a real gun, and was only around $350. Trigger pull was heavy, but otherwise a very nice gun.


----------



## Babbalou1956

My 1st .22 handgun was an H&R 686 revolver, looked like a single action but was double. Trigger pull was VERY heavy & gritty & I could hardly hit anything past 20 ft with it but for $129 new I was happy. Later got a 6" Dan Wesson. Loved it. Very accurate & great trigger. Then got a used Ivor Johnson pocket .22 cheap, looked like a Walther PPK, fun to shoot. Jammed a lot until I polished the feed ramp. Then a Browning Buckmark, decent trigger & quite accurate. Now have a Ruger 22/45 I recently posted about in the Ruger section. This one's a keeper for sure.


----------



## CW

Started with a Ruger Mk1 4", went to a Mk II 5.5 BBl target. It ate anything. If it jammed it was because of too many rounds-crud and not enough cleaning - because it was a bear to reassemble.

Was lucky enough to get a Beretta 87 Target. Just beautiful is all I can say. 
And since the 87b .22 was not in production/could not be found, I traded the Ruger for a Mosquito.
A little frustrating but after some TLC, its a nice shooter. Then I nabbed a Beretta 71. Another fine pistol. In all - the pistols did fine with quality ammo. 
Cheap usually bought problems as my HK MP5 can attest. (had a slam fire that blew the extractor out.)


----------



## Gabby

For a 9mm "house gun" any of the better American manufacturers will do but try and find the one that suites you best, I'm thinking along the line of Ruger or S&W, another option is the Glock. I especially like the ability to shoot without having to fumble for a safety, that's the beauty of those striker fired guns that are made along those lines. I carry my SR9C with the safety off because it is redundant be cause of the trigger safety. I know there are tons of good imports but I personally would rather support our own people than some other country. We need the jobs and the businesses here!
Gabby


----------



## dominic135

I'm new also. I bought 4 guns in the last 6 months. A full size 9mm, a subcompact .40, an ATI 1911 in .22 and a Heritage colt in .22. The 9mm is great and very accurate but the subcompact .40 shoots all over the place. I would never use it as a CCW, which is why I bought it.
What I've learned is that the .22 and .22magnum are the most accurate by far! I can group to 3" at 20 yards with them. I'm not completely new shooting, I was military many years ago and was quite good with a Colt and a Thompson. So I have to look at this way; do I want to carry a .40 that is too powerful for it's size or a .22 that could place 10 rounds any where I want to put them? I'm 64 years old, I'm not going to chase or hunt anyone. Contrary to what most people say, in my case a .22 hollow point well placed, will bring anyone down.
I may buy a compact 9mm but I really don't care to carry anything on my belt. If I can't find one that will slip into a nylon pocket holster, I'll settle for a small caliber pocket rocket!


----------



## chip2

If you’re worried about a semi auto being fussy, try a revolver. Mine shoots anything I feed it with no issues—even the cheap stuff.


----------



## rodrob

I had a huge problems with my Sig Mosquito. It jammed and failed to eject with everything I tried: Federal, Remington, CCI-mini mags, and a couple of others. I finally wrote to Sig, they sent directions to send it in. When i got it back, it would shoot anything and everything. You could mix up ammo in the same mag and it would still flawlessly shoot. I love the way it fits my hand, and I put a red laser sight on it. Even better.


----------



## Tangof

I just kept buying them until I found one that worked. Seriously, I am the worlds biggest sucker for .22 handguns. Not pictured are a Bersa T22, 2 Ruger SR22's, AA Conversion for a Glock21, and conversion kit for CZ's, a Kadet Kit. . 22's are the most finicky by far. I generally stick to Remington Golden Bullet's or CCI Mini-Mags. Blazer works in most, bit I have found if your .22 ammunition is getting muzzle velocity of 1200+ it's generally reliable.


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Yesterday my wife shot her new Sig Mosquito,,,,she loves it. feed it CCI’s and it worked flawlessly. And she was surprised and very pleased with how easy it was to shoot and very accurate, Easy for her to rack, Very satisfied with it


----------



## Pandaz3

Pistol wise I have a Ruger Standard, MK III 22/45 Lite, and SR-22. While I have owned them all at least four years, the Standard since '78 or so, I have never fired the 22/45. The SR-22 has had a little outing, and a few missteps, but all fired the second time. I must be hoarding 22 ammo as I have not been shooting it in anything.


----------



## frontierman

S&W 22 compact with cci 36 grain hp and the gun loves them. Fits in my hoodie pocket very nicely.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Pandaz3 said:


> Pistol wise I have a Ruger Standard, MK III 22/45 Lite, and SR-22. While I have owned them all at least four years, the Standard since '78 or so, I have never fired the 22/45. The SR-22 has had a little outing, and a few missteps, but all fired the second time. I must be hoarding 22 ammo as I have not been shooting it in anything.


Had bought a used SR22 which would eject the casings all over the place. Got a captured spring guide rod from Tandemkross that was about 4.5 pounds of strength and they got consistent ejections. (replaced the flexible plastic guide rod that came with it with the captured spring rod. 
Love it.


----------



## Pandaz3

BackyardCowboy said:


> Had bought a used SR22 which would eject the casings all over the place. Got a captured spring guide rod from Tandemkross that was about 4.5 pounds of strength and they got consistent ejections. (replaced the flexible plastic guide rod that came with it with the captured spring rod.
> Love it.


I have used a few Tandemkross products I will try this one


----------



## Bigborgel

undrgrnd said:


> i have the sig mosquito. the first box of ammo i picked up was remington hollow point gold ( not sure if that is quite the exact type but im not at home right now). they shoot flawlessly with no ftf or fte with over 300 rnds. now the first time a buddy of mine tried to push federal ammo thru it. after the first shot it jammed. my mosquito does not like cheaper side of ammo.


You will find that only 3 types of ammo can be reliably shot thru semi-auto 22's. They are CCI Mini-mags, stingers and velocitors, all HV rounds.And Rem Golden Bullets, and Aquila Super Extra's. Nothing else generates enough back pressure to cycle the slidee.


----------



## Hawker800

My Browning 1911.22 eats anything. My Walther P22 prefers CCI Volicitor over the Stinger.


----------



## Dangerous Dan

My Buckmark shoots everything. A few ftf but since I am not a competition shooter no big deal.


----------



## Slowalkintexan

undrgrnd said:


> i have the sig mosquito. the first box of ammo i picked up was remington hollow point gold ( not sure if that is quite the exact type but im not at home right now). they shoot flawlessly with no ftf or fte with over 300 rnds. now the first time a buddy of mine tried to push federal ammo thru it. after the first shot it jammed. my mosquito does not like cheaper side of ammo.


My wife got a Mosquito last fall,,, loves it,,,her favorite gun


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Kharuger said:


> Just wanted to say a good word in this thread about the Phoenix Arms .22 autos. It's a value product. For $150 range including good factory support, you get a decent gun. Here are a couple pics of mine and a couple video links...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix Arms HP22A .22 LR Pistol Review
> 
> YouTube - No more problem with my Phoenix arms hp .22....part2
> 
> YouTube - Peter and his Phoenix Arms .22


Have a Phoenix HP22A, it's a fun gun, and now that I am familiar with it, had it fifteen years, I shoot it a lot.


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Up until just a few years ago, wasn’t the world record Grizzly shot by an Eskimo woman with a one shot, bolt action 22.?


----------



## Tangof

Slowalkintexan said:


> Up until just a few years ago, wasn't the world record Grizzly shot by an Eskimo woman with a one shot, bolt action 22.?


I thought it was a pump .22. The story I read said she put the bullet right up the Bears nose into the brain.


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Read more: https://www.ammoland.com/2014/11/wh...a-world-record-grizzly-in-1953/#ixzz5hiMfjjUX 
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution 
Follow us: @Ammoland on Twitter | Ammoland on Facebook

Bella Twin, an Indian girl, and her friend Dave Auger were hunting grouse near Lesser Slave Lake in northern Alberta. The only gun they had was Bella's single-shot bolt-action .22 Rimfire rifle. They were walking a cutline that had been made for oil exploration when they saw a large grizzly following the same survey line toward them. If they ran, the bear would probably notice them and might chase, so they quietly sat down on a brush pile and hoped that the bear would pass by without trouble. But the bear came much too close, and when the big boar was only a few yards away, Bella Twin shot him in the side of the head with a .22 Long cartridge. The bear dropped, kicked and then lay still. Taking no chances, Bella went up close and fired all of the cartridges she had, seven or eight .22 Longs, into the bear's head. That bear, killed in 1953, was the world-record grizzly for several years and is still high in the records today.


----------



## berettatoter

Slowalkintexan said:


> Read more: https://www.ammoland.com/2014/11/wh...a-world-record-grizzly-in-1953/#ixzz5hiMfjjUX
> Under Creative Commons License: Attribution
> Follow us: @Ammoland on Twitter | Ammoland on Facebook
> 
> Bella Twin, an Indian girl, and her friend Dave Auger were hunting grouse near Lesser Slave Lake in northern Alberta. The only gun they had was Bella's single-shot bolt-action .22 Rimfire rifle. They were walking a cutline that had been made for oil exploration when they saw a large grizzly following the same survey line toward them. If they ran, the bear would probably notice them and might chase, so they quietly sat down on a brush pile and hoped that the bear would pass by without trouble. But the bear came much too close, and when the big boar was only a few yards away, Bella Twin shot him in the side of the head with a .22 Long cartridge. The bear dropped, kicked and then lay still. Taking no chances, Bella went up close and fired all of the cartridges she had, seven or eight .22 Longs, into the bear's head. That bear, killed in 1953, was the world-record grizzly for several years and is still high in the records today.


That's incredible. That girl had guts.


----------



## Pandaz3

berettatoter said:


> That's incredible. That girl had guts.


.22 Longs, I have not seen a box of them since the sixties. Shorts are here and there and Long Rifle is prolific, but Longs?


----------



## Slugo

S&W M&P 22LR


----------



## Tangof

You don't want Phoenix Arms. Too many safeties for not much of a gun. Poor accuracy and reliability. Definitely not something I would ever consider for a .22. I would say you could cover home defense, CCW, and .22 plinking and target shooting with a CZ 75b or 75 Compact and a Kadet Kit. The Kadet Kit is the same weight as the full size slide making it a great trainer. The downside is your looking at close to $1,000.00 for both and good luck finding either or both today.


----------



## Tangof

Slugo said:


> S&W M&P 22LR
> View attachment 18027


Just bought one, it's a winner!


----------



## Slowalkintexan

There are always going to be Phoenix ‘haters’. Probably because it is less expensive than their super duper $300 22. Oh, well..since my last report on the Phoenix over a year ago, I have put many thousands of rounds through mine, Still very pleased with it,, Have used it to teach a few new shooters, and for them the safeties are so easy to learn and use, they like the gun...Some like the price and ask why they should pay hundreds more for a gun that shoots well, easy to handle, easy to clean, etc. etc.


----------



## Tangof

Slowalkintexan said:


> There are always going to be Phoenix 'haters'. Probably because it is less expensive than their super duper $300 22. Oh, well..since my last report on the Phoenix over a year ago, I have put many thousands of rounds through mine, Still very pleased with it,, Have used it to teach a few new shooters, and for them the safeties are so easy to learn and use, they like the gun...Some like the price and ask why they should pay hundreds more for a gun that shoots well, easy to handle, easy to clean, etc. etc.


Let me clarify. I don't judge gun's by price. I gave that up when I saw two Kimber's in the $1600.00 range jam on every magazine ans a guy with a Hi Point shoot magazine after magazine with no malfunctions. My Brother bought two Phoenix Arms .22 one for him and one for his girlfriend. Magazine safety, hammer safety, and trigger safety. Try teaching a beginner a safe carry mode and still get the pistol in action in a reasonable time frame. Both pistols shot extremely low with the rear sight bottomed out. I mean like 18 inches low at 30 feet. I don't recall a lot of malfunctions, a few with standard velocity ammunition. The plastic trigger's were bad. I mean BAD. I'm not a "Brand Fan" as you can tell but if a gun's not up to snuff I say so.


----------



## Slowalkintexan

I find the new shooters I have started on a Phoenix, grasp the multiple safeties quickly,,,it becomes almost second nature to them, in only a few lessons. Any gun just takes practice. And a new shooter needs to be taught patience .


----------



## Slowalkintexan

I realize, that you will never admit that a Phoenix can be a good gun, so yes, you are prejudiced against them,,, too bad,


----------



## SGWGunsmith

I get to shoot many versions of .22 Long Rifle chambered pistols after smoothing, tuning and trigger jobs. Still, you can't beat a Ruger Mark II pistol:








Can shoot the gonads off a chipmunk at 25 paces.


----------



## Tangof

Slowalkintexan said:


> I realize, that you will never admit that a Phoenix can be a good gun, so yes, you are prejudiced against them,,, too bad,


It would be prejudice if I had no experience with the pistol, but I have had quite a bit. The gun is confusing to beginner's and not accurate enough to be fun. Experience with it gives it a thumbs down. You'll not some of these are inexpensive.


----------



## Goldwing

[/url[QUOTE="SGWGunsmith, post: 709500, m *Still, you can't beat a Ruger Mark II pistol*:[/QUOTE]
I could not agree more!
GW


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Tangof. That Charter Arms Explorer, upper left. I have one of those also.
How is it that three new shooters are very proficient with the Phoenix, shoot it well, at reasonable distances, have no trouble with the safeties, and yet, you an old gun guy seem to be unable to run one??


----------



## Tangof

Slowalkintexan said:


> Tangof. That Charter Arms Explorer, upper left. I have one of those also.
> How is it that three new shooters are very proficient with the Phoenix, shoot it well, at reasonable distances, have no trouble with the safeties, and yet, you an old gun guy seem to be unable to run one??


Not unable, I just don't care for it. I shot hundred's of rounds through a couple of them. I have nothing against inexpensive guns that work well. The two I shot had no saving graces at all.


----------



## GranpyJim

Just joined the forum. These are SW22 pistols with Tandemkross features, and Aimpoint red dots sight that I have been using for Bullseye league shooting. They like CCI Standard velocity ammo. Just getting acquainted, my shooting interests are varied and I have nearly 70 years of shooting experience.


----------



## rickclark28

GranpyJim said:


> Just joined the forum. These are SW22 pistols with Tandemkross features, and Aimpoint red dots sight that I have been using for Bullseye league shooting. They like CCI Standard velocity ammo. Just getting acquainted, my shooting interests are varied and I have nearly 70 years of shooting experience.


*Welcome to the forum from Ohio. You have some good looking shooters there! I love all things rimfire and to each his own. I am a Ruger fan but just bought the G44 and like it. My neighbor is a S&W fan and like yours his shooters are tack drivers.
*Glad to have you here! Rick


----------



## Bigborgel

Mitchell20 said:


> I want to get a semi-auto .22, but I'm stuck between 2 models...
> 
> Sig Mosquito
> Walther P22
> 
> Then of course there's always Advantage Arms .22lr Conversion Kit for my Glock 23....but I'm more for getting a whole other pistol.
> 
> Any recommendations/advice?


Mitch- I have had both of these pistols. The Mosquito is poorly made and jams frequently, it's a 6 out of 10. The P22 is a better gun, since they fixed its' mag problems a few years ago, it is now a reliable performer, an 8/10. I would recommend over either one, the Ruger SR22, shoots everything right out of the box. It's a 9/10 easy, but it is more expensive than the Walther,


----------



## berettatoter

Well, after shooting this a bit, I have come to expect it to run great with quality ammo...it runs great for sure. Now, I would not plan to carry it, for I have many better choices to choose from, but if I had too, this one would perforate a BG quickly and accurately.


----------



## Tangof

Accuracy: Ruger MKII 6 7/8" barrel. Reliability also. All around good guns: Ruger SR22,







S&W 22 Compact, BERSA T 22 ( HV Only) . TX22 16 shot's! Very accurate and reliable. I was going to say inexpensive, but not currently.


----------



## bigtex10mm

I've had quite a few different brands but the only one I have not sold is my Browning Buck Mark Target. It is a hole in a hole shooter (when I do my part) and has never had a malfunction, which is uncommon for .22 semi autos.


----------



## bear1998

Hello all..first post here on the forum.
Just wanted to share my latest addition. I have been looking for one these for a good while since buying just about any firearm is getting harder to find depending...
Beretta M9-22LR.....hope to give it a whirl this weekend..The pic was taken by the dealer on armslist....Picking it up Saturday morning.


----------



## berettatoter

bear1998 said:


> Hello all..first post here on the forum.
> Just wanted to share my latest addition. I have been looking for one these for a good while since buying just about any firearm is getting harder to find depending...
> Beretta M9-22LR.....hope to give it a whirl this weekend..The pic was taken by the dealer on armslist....Picking it up Saturday morning.
> View attachment 19668


Oh my, that's sure pretty! How did it shoot?


----------



## bear1998

berettatoter said:


> Oh my, that's sure pretty! How did it shoot?


Didnt get around to it...left at 9:00 this mornin....2 1/2 drive to pick it up...3 hr. wait for insta check n 21/2hrs back....hopefully early this coming week ill get out.
Ill leave ya know then....


----------



## bigtex10mm

I was going through my safe and in the back I found this Chiappa Puma 1911-22. I won it in a local fund raiser for the Fire Department. It cost me a $10 ticket. It's not a target gun but is is fun to shoot.


----------



## bear1998

berettatoter said:


> Oh my, that's sure pretty! How did it shoot?


Got out yesterday a little. Mainly wanted to get some shots thru it for break in.
I have several bricks of Wolf Match Target. They always shot pretty good in just about every 22 i put them thru. I went thru 50 of them. Every 3 or 4 it wouldnt rack the slide hard enough to cock the hammer but it would eject the spent case fine. Groups werent as good as i hoped but since it didnt cycle good with the Wolf....it really doesnt matter. My U22 Neos loves the Wolf.
I took along 50 Remington Goldens Hollow Points. They all ejected well, always racked the slide totally and believe it or not....no misfires...lol.
These actually patterned better than the Wolfs.
Once i run a brick thru it...ill get more serious about ammo selection. I have a bunch of various CCI's I will try in it eventually...
I really enjoyed shooting it...SA was pretty smooth....DA somewhat heavy. Point of aim was low as so many others have stated (changed front sight when i got home). I really dont expect it to make enough difference so Ill probly look into doing something different.
Like said..its a fun gun to shoot....


----------



## Tangof

bear1998 said:


> Got out yesterday a little. Mainly wanted to get some shots thru it for break in.
> I have several bricks of Wolf Match Target. They always shot pretty goor in just about every 22 i put them thru. I went thru 50 of them. Every 3 or 4 it wouldnt rack the slide hard enough to cock the hammer but it would eject the spent case fine. Groups werent as good as i hoped but since it didnt cycle good with the Wolf....it really dont matter. My U22 Neos loves the Wolf.
> I took along 50 Remington Goldens Hollow Points. They all ejected well, always racked the slide totally and believe it or not....no misfires...lol.
> These actually patterned better than the Wolfs.
> Once i run a brick thru it...ill get more serious about ammo selection. I have a bunch of various CCI's I will try in it eventually...
> I really enjoyed shooting it...SA was pretty smooth....DA somewhat heavy. Point of aim was low as so many others have stated (changed front sight when i got home). I really dont expect it to make enough difference so Ill probly look into doing something different.
> Like said..its a fun gun to shoot....


Congratulations! Very nice looking gun. I'm something of a .22 fanatic and I've found that high velocity rounds (over 1150 FPS) will always have fewer malfunctions than standard velocity no matter what gun. My BERSA M23 and T22 will FTE with SV ammunition but not with HV, Same with AA Kit for Glock 21. Ruger SR 22, TX22, Ruger MKII, S&W .22 Compact will generally work with anything but if I do get a malfunction it's a SV round. Remington Golden Bullet's get a bad rap but I have found them to be as consistent as CCI HV. Most of the bad GB's seem to come from the 1400 round "Bucket of Bullets" that get banged around a lot. In the 100 round plastic boxes they are great. Good luck with your new treasure.


----------



## CatchySaver

bear1998 said:


> Hello all..first post here on the forum.
> Just wanted to share my latest addition. I have been looking for one these for a good while since buying just about any firearm is getting harder to find depending...
> Beretta M9-22LR.....hope to give it a whirl this weekend..The pic was taken by the dealer on armslist....Picking it up Saturday morning.
> View attachment 19668


Welcome, man! And what a great sexy gun you now own!


----------



## bear1998

bear1998 said:


> Got out yesterday a little. Mainly wanted to get some shots thru it for break in.
> I have several bricks of Wolf Match Target. They always shot pretty good in just about every 22 i put them thru. I went thru 50 of them. Every 3 or 4 it wouldnt rack the slide hard enough to cock the hammer but it would eject the spent case fine. Groups werent as good as i hoped but since it didnt cycle good with the Wolf....it really doesnt matter. My U22 Neos loves the Wolf.
> I took along 50 Remington Goldens Hollow Points. They all ejected well, always racked the slide totally and believe it or not....no misfires...lol.
> These actually patterned better than the Wolfs.
> Once i run a brick thru it...ill get more serious about ammo selection. I have a bunch of various CCI's I will try in it eventually...
> I really enjoyed shooting it...SA was pretty smooth....DA somewhat heavy. Point of aim was low as so many others have stated (changed front sight when i got home). I really dont expect it to make enough difference so Ill probly look into doing something different.
> Like said..its a fun gun to shoot....


Im going to a little experimenting....I have some hammer springs left over from installing Mcarbo kits in my 92FS and 96A1.
I have 13# n 14# hammer springs. I think im going to try the 14# spring.
I would like to know if anybody replaced the firing spring with a lighter one. I figured both would go hand in hand. If anybody did....what spring did you use...Thanx


----------



## Brian48

I love Ruger MKIIs and tend to buy them whenever I come across a model I don't have. Because every MKII tends to be well used at this point, a practice I always do in addition to a good cleaning and inspection, is to always replace the recoil and mag springs. Whenever possible, I also replace the factory extractor with a Volquartsen Exact Edge Extractor if supply is available. I've found these extractors go a long way in eliminating a lot of feeding and extraction issues with these guns before they even begin. All my MKIIs are wonderfully fun and reliable guns to shoot.


----------



## Javbike

I love my p 22 it’s loads of fun to shoot my favorite gun


----------

